# Imperial Guard Cadians



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

I just started painting after a 10+ year break. Here are pictures of my Cadians. I think my 2nd batch was a big improvement over my 1st since I painted the edge of the armor and lasgun. By the end of the 2nd batch I was much more satisfied with how I was shading the creases in the pants, etc.

The "frontback" pictures show the first model I painted on the left and each model in order of completion. I have plenty of Cadians ahead of me to paint so this is good practice.

1st batch



















2nd batch


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey. Your 2nd batch looks better. I think the eyes were a bit blotchy in the 1st batch (mind you I don't even bother with eyes so who am I to say anything).


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

hey that looks amazing nice job! If you ran horde gaurd and all your models looked that nice that would be awesome


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Hey. Your 2nd batch looks better. I think the eyes were a bit blotchy in the 1st batch (mind you I don't even bother with eyes so who am I to say anything).


Yea I tried the eyes out for my first go at it then realized I wasn't ready for it and decided to skip that step on my 2nd batch. Thanks for taking a look.




fuzzawakka said:


> hey that looks amazing nice job! If you ran horde gaurd and all your models looked that nice that would be awesome


Thanks for taking a look. I am hoping to make improvements on every 10 guardsman (from the 5packs). Stay tuned for the third batch pics (hopefully by the end of the week).




Question for you guys, it took me about 15 hours to get the first batch done... then it took me about 17-18 hours for the 2nd batch. Would this be considered an average completion time for the quantity I am putting out (10 per batch)?


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

New picture of my 10th guardsmen from the 2nd batch using better lighting position (directly overhead) and the camera's flash.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Those look great. Only problem i see is you base...dem rocks are HUGE!


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Jaxx23 said:


> Those look great. Only problem i see is you base...dem rocks are HUGE!


I've been on mountains that had the type of terrain that my miniatures are on so that was my inspiration. The dirt that everybody uses looks like powder to me and it is far too common in my opinion.

The boulders (larger rocks) is crushed cork and the smaller rocks is sand if anybody was curious.


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job man. I have painted close to 100 Cadian Infantry. Yours are much better done than mine. I try to mass paint my troops, so I can get them all done.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work squire, have some rep.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Pukka said:


> Nice job man. I have painted close to 100 Cadian Infantry. Yours are much better done than mine. I try to mass paint my troops, so I can get them all done.


If you don't mind can you post some pics of your Cadians I would like to take a look thanks! I appreciate your comments.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Nice work squire, have some rep.



Thanks for taking a look ;]


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Updated pics here:















































I got 20 more guardsmen, 3 sergeants, 6 heavy weapon teams, 2 platoon commanders, and a company commander left to paint in that order.

It may be hard to notice from the pictures but my army has 4 infantry squads (2 per platoon) and I have them all sporting the 005 regiment on their left shoulder pad. The right shoulder pad has the gates of cadia for squad 1, followed by spades for squad 2, diamonds for squad 3 and skulls for squad 4.

On my platoon command squad as well as the company command squad (veterans) I was going to use the imperial hawk transfer on their shoulder pad to denote that they are part of the command unit and add black right shoulder pads on the veterans in the CCS.

I got about another month of painting at this pace before I am 100% done with this army for the time being.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking pretty good; you've executed the classic Cadian color scheme quite well. 

I would suggest using tags instead of linking to your pics; a fair few 'round these parts can't be asked to follow links, so you'll likely get more views :ok:

Just plug your image link into the 'insert picture' option, and you'll get this: 

[IMG]http://256players.com/40K/IG_group_1.gif


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

loyalist42 said:


> Looking pretty good; you've executed the classic Cadian color scheme quite well.
> 
> I would suggest using tags instead of linking to your pics; a fair few 'round these parts can't be asked to follow links, so you'll likely get more views :ok:
> 
> ...


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your basing technique dude.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I like your basing technique dude.


Thanks. :grin:


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

UPDATE! I finished a batch of 19 guardsmen here are pics of some of them. I have yet to add the transfers on them (tomorrow). On this batch I wanted to see how highlighting the khaki would turn out and I was pleased with the results. Just to let you guys know, the sand I put on the base actually gets darker over the course of a few hours after I apply them onto the glue. That is why they appear so bright.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update, here are some pictures of my 2 platoon commanders, and the company commander right after I finished doing the basic paint job on them all. I will post pics later today after I finish highlighting and adding the transfers and basing them.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

*Update : highlighted company & platoon commanders*

Update: Just finished highlighting the 3 models. I am going to read up here on Heresy for tips on the power sword & cybernetic arm.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: Finished up with the 2 Platoon Commanders, and Company Commander.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: Cadian Heavy Weapon Team Lascannon before wash and placement on base. These pictures are of 3 different Lascannons in three different stages of the paint job.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: Lascannons are finished and glued on base.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I love your work, you paint superb cadans. If only mine looked as good haha. +rep here mate.
Question, how long does it take per model?


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Daniel Harper said:


> I love your work, you paint superb cadans. If only mine looked as good haha. +rep here mate.
> Question, how long does it take per model?


Thank you very much for the compliment Daniel! It takes me a LONG time to paint them as I am still a newbie and do some things inefficiently. The batch of 19 cadians that I did which consisted of:

-10 Guardsmen w/lasgun (the 2 piece type plastic figure from the Cadian 5 pack box)
-6 multi-piece Guardsmen w/lasgun
-3 Sergeants w/Laspistol & Chainsword

The batch above took me 35 hours to complete.

The next batch of:

-2 Platoon Commanders 
-1 Company Commander

Took me 9 hours to complete because they all had different features than the typical Guardsmen models have.

The 3 Lascannons and 3 Heavy Bolters took me 20 hours to complete and that is just 50% complete because I am now working on the gunner + spotter/loader models. I am working on the 12 guardsmen that will man the heavy weapons.

If you haven't done heavy weapon teams yet I will give to you a solid piece of advice that saved me headaches... put scotch tape on the ends of miniatures that will be glued before priming them. This way the surface being glued is the actual plastic not the priming material. This way you can work with each individual piece separate from the base. This will ensure that you get every nook and cranny, even those that you would assume go un looked will now be painted ;]

After these 12 guardsmen for the Heavy Weapons are done I am complete with my fully painted 500 point army. I will consolidate all my pics to the first post after all is finished ;]


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: Heavy Bolters on base...


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: Almost done with the 6 HWTs here. Just gotta add shade, add sand, put on some lasguns, add decals, paint the rim of base then spray dulcote then I am all done.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You are doing extremely well. This many fully painted cadians by one painter in such a short time is impressive.k: There was an article i saw once, 'Quantity has a quality all its own.' There aren't many people who can field a fully painted apoc ig army but at this rate it would not take you long. I am VERY impressed.I have been at this for 3 years and of my 600 infantry models only about 150 are painted. The rest are basecoated and have flesh tones.

Prepare to be struck with my +4 demon weapon of repping.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> You are doing extremely well. This many fully painted cadians by one painter in such a short time is impressive.k: There was an article i saw once, 'Quantity has a quality all its own.' There aren't many people who can field a fully painted apoc ig army but at this rate it would not take you long. I am VERY impressed.I have been at this for 3 years and of my 600 infantry models only about 150 are painted. The rest are basecoated and have flesh tones.
> 
> Prepare to be struck with my +4 demon weapon of repping.


shaantitus, thanks for stopping by and taking a look! It was a ton of work... the hours I put in this 500 point army will be approximately:

6 HWTs (3 Lascannon, 3 HB): 35 hours
2 Platoon commander & 1 Company commander: 10 hours
48 Guardsmen w/lasgun: 55 hours
4 Sergeants w/laspistol & chainsword: 12 hours
Guardsmen w/flamer, Guardsmen w/vox: 5 hours

Total: 117 hours...

I already included the estimated time it will take me to finish these HWT. Just gotta let the wash dry now.

Thanks again ;] I will be bringing the army to my local store when it is done and take a ton of cool pictures ;]


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

What is the lighter green color?


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Pukka said:


> What is the lighter green color?


Camouflage Green from Vallejo


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: Finished up the HWTs today. This completes my 500 point army. I'll be taking pictures of this army on a nice tabletop over the weekend.


*Lascannon 1*





































*Lascannon 2*





































*Lascannon 3*






































*Heavy Bolter 1*




























*Heavy Bolter 2*




























*Heavy Bolter 3*


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: Here are some pics of the entire army on a table.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I've already commented on how great they looked but seeing them on the table together. Man I'm ashamed *hides army in dark corner*. First class painting there. More rep coming your way.

EDIT: I can't give rep right now, bare with me


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Dan ;] I got a lot of people asking about them when I brought them to the store for the first time yesterday.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Final picture until my next painting project : Space Hulk 3rd edition (Genestealers).










1: Company Commander w/Plasma Pistol
2: Platoon Comander
4: Sergeant
4: Veteran Guardsmen w/Lasgun
44: Guardsmen w/Lasgun
3: HWT Heavy Bolter
3: HWT Lascannon
1: Guardsmen w/Vox
1: Guardsmen w/Flamer


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Classic cadians done very well.
Rep


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Classic cadians done very well.
> Rep


shaantitus,
Thanks a lot for the compliment. If I ever do another batch of Cadians I want to work on the Khaki to get it closer to how it is represented on the box it comes in.

I also REALLY need to get something to get the decals to set better... most of the decals are raised at one point or another. I read about microsol and microset or something like that but cannot find a US retailer for the stuff.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

They look really good. +rep
You going to paint Creed at all?


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice work, i m diggin it thus far. keep it up.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

piemaster said:


> They look really good. +rep
> You going to paint Creed at all?


I was thinking about it but the only problem with painting Creed is that I wouldn't really have a use for my current Company commander outside of 500 point games. I am trying to use everything that I ever paint so nothing is sitting idle.

I don't plan on playing Apoc either. I was thinking of doing 100 conscripts and adding 20 more regular guardsmen to add another 500 points to this army to bring it up to 1,000 points.

If I paint a Creed I would do it to sell but I am not at the level to profit from painting yet.


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Dar'kir said:


> very nice work, i m diggin it thus far. keep it up.


Thanks for taking a look and for the compliment.


----------

